# brute stops running 4 seconds after starting up??



## 06REDGRIZZ

working on a buddies brute that not would even turn over let along run. after further investigation i found a broke wire that supplies the fuel pump relay it's power. fixed that and now it turns over and runs for 4 seconds and dies. you know when u turn the key on and can hear the fuel pump run then turns off well thats how long it runs. you can feel the relay cut off then the bike dies. so what tells the fuel pump to stay running. a already put my cdi on the bike and I know it works and it does the same thing so that's out of the question. so what elese is there. I need yalls help.


----------



## hoover

maybe the rollover switch? not sure


----------



## phreebsd

Does the FI light flash on the display ONLY while turning it over trying to crank?


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ

no the fi light does not flash at all. and i have taken the roll over switch off and shaked it and still the same thing. but the pump is turning on at start up but cuts off after four seconds and never comes back on until you turn the bike off and turn it back on


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ

like its only priming and running off of that fuel for those few seconds


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ

i might need to add that before i received the bike the owner swapped out all the electrical components to try isolate the problem so something may be unplugged that im not seeing.


----------



## 650Brute

Hmmm, I am stumped. Esp with swapped CDI's and the same thing.

Maybe just a bad fuel pump? How does that work, after initial priming and start up?


----------



## Rack High

Could be either water/sand in the gas tank or a clogged fuel pump screen. I'd check from that point forward all the way through to the injectors if you feel that, on the electrical side (wiring) the bike is sound. 9 times out of 10 it's' not electrical IMO. Has the bike ever been sunk?


----------



## hoover

Fuel pumps are designed to cut off at a certain pressure, and kick back on at a certain pressure...just a thought


----------



## BleednGreen68

We had an 08 in the shop and the fuel pump was bad. We had to install a pressure gauge on it and it was low. Now it would run and never die but would run crappy at higher rpms. It wasnt producing the proper pressure at higher rpms. Also had another one that the fuel pick up tube was bent. Even though it had plenty of gas, it wasnt pullin any gas. It was a brass pick up tube that bends easily if someone is tampering with it.


----------



## KMKjr

The actual fuel pump run at a consistant pressure and a fuel regulator or other system controls the pressure to the engine.

You might have pressure but also have to check volume. But it does sound like the initial prime is working and the pump is shutting down. Check and see if you are losing power to your pump, if you have power (and ground) all the time, the pump is bad. If not, work back from there.


----------



## 650Brute

I'm gonna vote bad pump....


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ

well i feel like an idiot. i got to work on the bike and checking the voltage on fuel pump circuit again and it was all good. so i decided to swap out my tip over sensor and see what happen and it fired right up. got to looking at the switch and compared it to mine and apparently when the owner was doing his trouble shooting he put the sensor in the rubber holder upside down. things are all good now and it runs like a top. thanks for the help guys.


----------



## novass

its usually something easy that we dont think about


----------



## IBBruin

That's an important trouble shooting tip for anyone next time something like that happens. You could ask them if you turn the bike upside down on the seat and handlebars, does it still only run 4 seconds?

I know nothing about FI.


----------



## BleednGreen68

You can never leave out the simple stuff. somethin to definately remember. We all could write a book on all the info on this site and learn a lot from each other.


----------

